# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Please suggest the right trend of chart to represent data

## swaaditya

Dear All,

I would like to represent the average usage of couple of machines on a chart. Please suggest the right chart representation on the data attached.

Regards,
Aditya

----------


## swaaditya

need to know if the representation of the data would be right if represented each machine wise/ with respect to month and region/ with respect to machine region and month individually. I was of the thought to represent both machine utilization and region with respect to individual month data.

----------


## JPinUSA

You should definitely normalize the data before charting it. www .excelforum .com/tips-and-tutorials/1179291-normalizing-data.html 
After normalization, I would go with a clustered bar chart, with the the bottom axis being a multi-level Date & machine#. the bar would the machine averages.

----------


## swaaditya

Thank you JPinUSA. So by normalization, you mean to take the SD and mean for each month or SD and mean for each region for a machine? I have already tried something similar, took SD for each region per machine and plotted a bard graph. Please check and confirm if that is fine. Please check sheet 2 in the attached file.

----------


## JPinUSA

I'm not 100 sure, so don't want to say the wrong thing.  Everything I know about normalization I learned here:  www . excelforum . com /tips-and-tutorials/1179291-normalizing-data.html
Hope this helps!

----------

